# I Got a 2!!!!



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Eat your hearts out everyone! I got that elusive 2 rating! AND.....I haven't driven on 5 days! It just appeared today! I don't know why, but it did. Oh well, I'm now in the club! Yipeeee!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Eat your hearts out everyone! I got that elusive 2 rating! AND.....I haven't driven on 5 days! It just appeared today! I don't know why, but it did. Oh well, I'm now in the club! Yipeeee!


 ? Congrats, nice job.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Eat your hearts out everyone! I got that elusive 2 rating! AND.....I haven't driven on 5 days! It just appeared today! I don't know why, but it did. Oh well, I'm now in the club! Yipeeee!


Welcome to the club. There are a select few of us and it has to be an active 2* to stay in the club so you need one every 500 rides. Where should we send the jacket to?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Probably drove another driver. I 2 star all my drivers because that’s how much they suck compared to me.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to the club. There are a select few of us and it has to be an active 2* to stay in the club so you need one every 500 rides. Where should we send the jacket to?
> 
> View attachment 331397


There is.

Nobody sent you one?

Odd


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I still dream of the elusive 2!


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

That's funny I didn't know not having a 2** was a thang..and yet I don't have one. Let's see how long that last now since I'm privy to it


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I got two 2*s if anybody wants one, I'll sell for $5,000.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There aren't many in the 2 2 club!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Great work! Keep it up!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> I got two 2*s if anybody wants one, I'll sell for $5,000.


The club forbids purchased 2's as valid for membership. It has to be earned. Since you have identified, first you get the bouquet :










Then you'll get the jacket.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There aren't many in the 2 2 club!


I got 2 2's too?


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've only gotten one, and I've had it for quite some time now - I'm starting to get concerned that it might fall off soon.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There is a special elite group in the 2* club that actually have 2 2s in the last 500. These elite 2 2 drivers are awarded a tu tu and a certificate. @R3drang3r and @Disgusted Driver have self identified. Here is @R3drang3r at the award ceremony.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to the club. There are a select few of us and it has to be an active 2* to stay in the club so you need one every 500 rides. Where should we send the jacket to?
> 
> View attachment 331397
> View attachment 331406


Amateur hour. Need more 2's than 1's to be truly elite!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Amateur hour. Need more 2's than 1's to be truly elite!
> View attachment 331793


Dont worry you have a ways to go to hit 500 rated rides. You still got plenty of time for the 1* to overcome the 2*! LOL


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lmao dam I don’t think I have any 2 stars


----------



## Happy65 (Jun 12, 2018)

2 seems easier than 1 for me


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

2 as in why give two ****s.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*U Got a 2!!!!*

Go fish.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Truly I’ll never understand why someone would give a 2 

Personally I’d rate nearly every driver 5 
4 if something was totally off like a dirty car, slob dirty 

Or 1 if the dude has no business driving ppl and is unsafe 


Wtf is a ?2? Everything was horrible we almost died but he opened my door?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Ahhh. The elusiveness of the 2. The great white to the Uber Driver. I once came close. It was late at night the passenger was rambling incoherently. I asked in a friendly manner was he just released from a Mental Institution or had he escaped. He looked off in the distance and I knew it would just be a 1.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There aren't many in the 2 2 club!


I'm proud to be in the elusive 2 2 club. ?


----------

